# The Shining Yiff scene?!!



## Rixxster (Nov 4, 2007)

I love the film the shining and there was always one part that confussed me to hell and couldnt firgure out and this is a random guess here 

but from this clip taken from the film are these 2 guys actually yiffing like fursuit sex ?!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NmOoekbK6YI


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 4, 2007)

never seen the shining but, that looks like a yiffin to me xD


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 4, 2007)

That made me laugh really hard.  As for your question, I've never seen the movie so I don't know.


----------



## phoxxz (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like it to me X3

I completely forgot that scene was in there.

Gotta love that freaking movie.

Jack Nicholson FTW.


----------



## Rixxster (Nov 5, 2007)

phoxxz said:
			
		

> Looks like it to me X3
> 
> I completely forgot that scene was in there.
> 
> ...



Yerh Jack Nicholson was great in that film love the scene where like:

"Wendy im not gonna hurt you ...just give me the bat...wenddy gimme the bat....wendy im not gona hurt you ...im jsut gona beat your brains in ....IM GOING TO BEAT THEM FUCKING IN"

lol his voice and facial expressions are just amazing
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bt9E1_KFfMY


Andi just found some one remixed a scene which was a bit funny 
(but its a bit racist) but its funny
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=R3zzgX6UUNQ


----------



## quark (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, it is a scene where a guy is wearing a dog suit, and orally pleasuring another man. But ugh please don't call it yiff, cause that will potentially ruin the awesomeness of that movie.  I prefer to think of it something absolutely bizarre and creepy.
But anyway, those two guys are mentioned in the book. As far as I can remember, they were previous guests of the hotel, they are ghosts, and the one guy in the dog suit was gay and obsessed with the other guy, whereas the other guy was bi, and didn't really care about the dog suit guy.
At any rate, the movie was way better than the book, in my opinion.


----------



## Talutie (Nov 7, 2007)

This scene has always left me feeling disturbed and a little ill. Just the utter...bizarreness...of the moment. She runs up the stairs, looks left, oh shit look at...oh my God zoom in! They stare at her. She stares back. Are they going to get up and run for her? Will the door slam itself? Will someone grab her from behind?

Plus that is, without a doubt, the creepiest fursuit I have EVER seen. I mean, I've seen masks that were supposed to look angry, menacing or fierce, but none have ever topped that one for me.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 8, 2007)

Cannot unsaw what I done see'd. ._.


----------



## Magica (Nov 8, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> Yes, it is a scene where a guy is wearing a dog suit, and orally pleasuring another man. But ugh please don't call it yiff, cause that will potentially ruin the awesomeness of that movie.  I prefer to think of it something absolutely bizarre and creepy.



Never seen the movie, but I'm going to have to agree.  =/


----------



## quark (Nov 10, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Never seen the movie, but I'm going to have to agree.  =/



Well, what are you waiting for? Go, run and buy it! It's not expensive, and it's a really good movie. Kubrick really should have made more horror movies.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know if you could really classify it as fursuit, since I'm pretty sure the movie predates the fetish. It just happens to be a guy in a dog suit.


----------



## Magica (Nov 10, 2007)

quark said:
			
		

> DragonMagica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is I'm reaaaaaaally chicken when it comes to horror movies. D:


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 10, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Thing is I'm reaaaaaaally chicken when it comes to horror movies. D:



It's more creepy and bizarre than gross or gory, except for one scene where elevators open and a tidal wave of blood comes out.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 10, 2007)

Oi............ Thats a messed up fur suit


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Nov 10, 2007)

God I love that movie, and that scene, it's just so.... random and awesome!
Kubrick=god


----------



## quark (Nov 11, 2007)

witching-hour-wolf said:
			
		

> God I love that movie, and that scene, it's just so.... random and awesome!
> Kubrick=god



Actually the guy in the fursuit and his 'friend' were in the book, so Stephen King = God?  I wouldn't go THAT far, but I do enjoy me a Stephen King book.


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 12, 2007)

i don't remeber that scene i do rember the creepy twins though.


----------

